# Is there such a thing as a "burner" cell phone in Canada?



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My son will be visiting Canada for a couple of weeks this summer. Does antone know where he can get a temporary cell phone?

We don't want to sign a two year contract when he only needs it for less than a month.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

If he already has a cell phone, what about just a pay as you go Canadian sim card to go in it?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

don't they sell prepaid phones? I have no experience in this area so I'll just sit back and learn.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been googling and it seems that PetroCan sells sim cards. Will check into that.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

7-11 has sim cards, all the major carriers... all sell pay as you go sim cards and phones.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, the Conservatives used one to start the Robocall scandal


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Rogers chatr or fido all has them. Cash phones.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Where is your son visiting from? Some countries (Canada, US) carriers' lock their phones to their networks - European ones, AFAIK, are generally "unlocked" so you can just pop a prepaid SIM card in them and off you go. Doesn't work with a US phone locked to one of the US carriers.

So, unless he has an unlocked phone already, he's going to need a phone too. 7-11 has some cheap options:

Buy Prepaid Cell Phones Online in Canada | SpeakOut? 7-Eleven®

None of the cheap ones are much good for texting...

Another option would be to choose a prepaid plan and then look for someone selling a phone from that carrier on Craigslist or Kijiji (with no plan, of course). I've bought used (Rogers) phones when the kids have done stupid things like put phones through the wash. Sure beats paying retail for a new one.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I followed up on your suggestions. 7-11 and PetroCan both have sims and phones without contract, but he'll be visiting me in Saskatchewan for a few days and then going to BC for a couple of weeks. As far as I can tell, you have to designate a "home" when you register the phone or sim which means some long distance and roaming charges. 

He's visiting from Taiwan so I don't know about the unlocked status of his phone. We will have a spare BB that he use, so probably the phone won't be a problem.

In addition to roaming/LD charges, there is a coverage problem for part of his stay.

When did life get so complicated?

I'll keep you posted.

PS: I suppose we could buy two sim cards and register one in Saskatchewan and the other in BC. Would that work?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> When did life get so complicated?


back when some folks figured they needed to spend every waking hour _connected_.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I talked to the dude at the Bell kiosk today. For $35 I can register an unlocked phone and also register 10 numbers anywhere that can be called for free. They also have good coverage in Saskatchewan.


----------

